# Why the noise



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Every night after lights out I hear my synodontis eupterus and/or my synodontis njassae make noise like its screaming. Im just wondering if this is normal or if maybe the 4 of them are fighting and I should be worried. All are around 5" and there is 2 of each


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

put a dark blue bulb over the tanks so you can see what is going on.

If you have a vidio function on your cell phone or camera set it to tape for a while.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess that's why they call them "cats".


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

that is scary LOL


----------

